# Lady of Mann



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi All. I have just come across some pictures past and present, of the "lady of Mann"

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=240443000

I hope they are of interest.

Regards. Trev..


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Very good pics Trev, thank you for letting us know about them.

Chris.


----------



## paddy mcdonnell (May 7, 2008)

Lovely pictures Trev,my first ship was an Isle Of Mann ferry boat,it was called the Viking,I know,it doesn't sound like an Isle of Mann boat,it was very old when I joined it in 1949 I think,it was quite old then and it only came out in the middle of the summer season,and that might have been it's last season,Paddy.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Paddy,

If you go to :- http://www.kneen.com/Manx life line.htm

and keep scrolling down through all the ships you will see the Viking and her details, she was finally scrapped in 1954.

One of the IOMSP fast cats is now called Viking.

Chris.


----------

